# SC breeders?



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew if there are breeders in SC. I'd like to avoid shipping costs if I can. Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Try the_K on Aquabid..I think he's moving but when I ordered he was in Merced, Cali...not sure where that is exactly but he's there. Also Martinismommy is a great breeder in San Jacinto...I ordered from and she's great!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

South Carolina. :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

DOH...my bad  

Um there's some breeders in Georgia but that's as close as I can think. also there's a Transhipper in Georgia, shipping into the country is cheaper than in the country....about $5 per fish...VS $15-$35 here.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

What part of SC? If your close enough to me I'm always willing to arrange a pick up on my fish (not that I have any for sale right now).

If memory serves there was a seller on Aquabid who was from SC. I can't remember what there user name was.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm closer to the NC border, otherwise I'd be up to buy a fish from you! :-D


----------

